# [EVDL] Prius battery pack.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone needing a Prius battery pack? This is from a 2008 Prius with front
end damage. $650 plus shipping.

www.evnorthcarolina.com
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101011/e0aa84d0/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We get them here for $250. Excellent condition but no chargers. That is the
usual problem and that they are small packs. 

Pete 

They would be good if you can get a charger for small electric bikes and
scooters if you want a quality batch of batteries if your willing to bust
down the main pack. 



-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Prius-battery-pack-tp2991059p2991077.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

what is the voltage?



> Kent.Barnes <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Anyone needing a Prius battery pack? This is from a 2008 Prius with front
> > end damage. $650 plus shipping.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Should be 201V nominal in 7.2V modules 


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Dan Payne
Sent: Tuesday, October 12, 2010 5:38 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius battery pack.

what is the voltage?

On Mon, Oct 11, 2010 at 9:47 PM, Kent.Barnes


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Anyone needing a Prius battery pack? This is from a 2008 Prius with
> > front end damage. $650 plus shipping.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

how big is the pack? how much wear or should i say does it charge
completely?



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Should be 201V nominal in 7.2V modules
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's the std battery pack for the 08 Prius. The car has 20K miles on it so
the battery should still be pretty good. (2yrs old)

Selling this for a friend and not familiar with the Prius package. Battery
charger on board or built into the car? 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Dan Payne
Sent: Tuesday, October 12, 2010 8:15 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius battery pack.

how big is the pack? how much wear or should i say does it charge
completely?



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Should be 201V nominal in 7.2V modules
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan,

You could Google "Prius battery pack".
you might find something like this:
http://www.hybridinterfaces.ca/stockNIMH.html 


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Dan Payne
Sent: Tuesday, October 12, 2010 5:45 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius battery pack.

how big is the pack? how much wear or should i say does it charge
completely?

On Tue, Oct 12, 2010 at 7:08 AM, Cor van de Water <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Should be 201V nominal in 7.2V modules
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Those modules would be a great size for a EV-peripheral project I'm working 
on - but I'd only need 36v worth (maybe one extra as a spare). Anybody know 
who sells individual used-but-good Prius modules fairly cheaply?

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David Roden asked:
> Anybody know who sells individual used-but-good Prius modules fairly
cheaply?

Hi David,

There are various people who recondition Prius packs
by testing all cells in a pack that throws an error in
a Prius (typically happens between 150.000 - 200k miles)
and swap in good modules from spare packs to give you a
fresh reconditioned pack for much less than a new pack
from Toyota.
I guess you could approach any one of them to see if they
want to sell you 5 or 6 modules.
BTW, make sure that your modules are mechanically under
stress (clamped down with the battery end plates) before
fully charging, as NiMH develops pressure near end charge
and the module *will* burst open when left alone without
clamp down. 

You could ask for modules on a Prius list such as Priuschat
or the Yahoo group Prius Technical Stuff.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David,

36 volts would work great for an old Curtis controller that I want to
put in a motorcycle. Let us know if you figure out a good way to charge
/ monitor cells. Can the Prius cells be used in parallel?

Alan

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Tuesday, October 12, 2010 9:13 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius battery pack.

Those modules would be a great size for a EV-peripheral project I'm
working 
on - but I'd only need 36v worth (maybe one extra as a spare). Anybody
know 
who sells individual used-but-good Prius modules fairly cheaply?

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David,

You might try http://99mpg.com/. Mike got a whole bunch of packs and motors to do some experiments.

Rush
Tucson AZ
www.TucsonEV.com
www.TEVA2.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, October 12, 2010 9:12 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius battery pack.


> Those modules would be a great size for a EV-peripheral project I'm working 
> on - but I'd only need 36v worth (maybe one extra as a spare). Anybody know 
> who sells individual used-but-good Prius modules fairly cheaply?
> 
> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
> EVDL Administrator
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 12 Oct 2010 at 14:16, Alan Brinkman wrote:
> 
> > Can the Prius cells be used in parallel?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm actually in the middle of doing this for my motorcycle. I just replaced the IMA battery in my Insight after 9 years and 170K miles. Since I did it myself I now have my old pack to play with. The Insight uses cylindrical cells, but very similar to the Prius in that they are welded in groups of 6 for sticks that are 7.2 volts nominal. There are 20 such sticks in the Insight pack which slide into a honeycomb looking box, 2 rows of 7 and 1 row of six. I am rewiring them into 3 rows of 6 that I will parallel so I can use them with my 48 volt controller. I will be using 3 of those plastic key battery isolation switches that I picked up at Harbor Freight for $2 each to connect the negative end of each string to a common bus. When I want to ride all 3 keys will be on... to charge each string seperately, I will only switch the key on for the string being charged 

I am doing this because my motorcycle has been sitting without batteries for a year since I swapped all my flooded nicads into my truck, because it sounds like fun, and because it's not costing me any money. I only anticipate getting 5-7 miles range depending on how much capacity is left in the batteries which I have not yet capacity tested. If I like the results I may buy another used Insight pack and double my range. Possible future upgrades might include a Lee Hart type battery regulator. I was looking at the possibility yesterday and it looks like two 8.7 volt Zener diodes in parallel might work out just about right for each stick of 6 NIMH cells. Also, I might pick up a Peak Detection Charger to play with. Possibly something as nice looking as the Super Brain 989  All this to keep me entertained at little to no cost until I can afford to buy some lithiums for the truck!

damon

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Wed, 13 Oct 2010 09:34:18 -0400
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius battery pack.
> 


> > On 12 Oct 2010 at 14:16, Alan Brinkman wrote:
> >
> > > Can the Prius cells be used in parallel?
> >
> ...


----------

